# Widow's Walk Cemetery 2012



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Have most of my front yard display up. Still need to make my widow, window boards, all the lighting and a big and small gibbet... Completely at a loss as to what to do with my deck. It's pretty big 20'x43'. Any suggestions on that or what I could do to make the front better?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

could make it old and creepy looking with just a bunch of spider webs and dead tree branches


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's all in the lighting. A lot of good tips about that in this forum.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

The local news came and did a story on the house. Doesn't show everything but I'm pretty happy happy with it.

http://www.knopnews2.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=6247:enter-if-you-dare&Itemid=105


----------

